# I built nest boxes!



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I’ve been asking my step dad to build me some nest boxes for my chickens for a while now, but he’s busy and it’s the least of his worries. I got a random spurt of willpower yesterday so I gathered the materials (some scrap wood, a screwdriver, some screws, a skillsaw, marker, and measuring tape) and built these on my front porch! And then today I went out and found eggs inside!!! I think my girls like it. 😊


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good work. It doesn't take a lot to make our birds happy but seeing how quickly they took to their new nest box means they're extra happy.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You can build a nest box for me anytime you want.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Good job on the nest boxes. Where have your chickens been laying before this?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

They were laying in a nest they built in a corner of the coop.


imnukensc said:


> Good job on the nest boxes. Where have your chickens been laying before this?


----------

